# The Non_Blonde blog Gaia sad news?



## Beryl (Dec 26, 2019)

I used to read there and this past summer looked at some posts. Went to site today and read that she passed away suddenly in november. Anyone know more?


----------



## Dawn (Dec 26, 2019)

Here are a couple articles I found:
https://colognoisseur.com/remembrance-of-gaia-fishler-the-non-blonde/
https://www.bloglovin.com/blogs/non...X50b1eSvoP9bUDswigS-TJ8cHpz07uuhIux-fV51Q_rcE


----------



## Beryl (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks I will go read.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 26, 2019)

I learned of this today too. I used to read her blog back in the day. I'm not a perfume person because of my rosacea but I still enjoyed her writing and valued her opinions on makeup brushes.  So heartbreaking that she passed away so young.


----------



## Beryl (Dec 26, 2019)

I am still shell-shocked from her demise. She seemed so vibrant energetic full of life...She died from undiagnosed heart condition.....I am many years a cardiac patient, to my first cardiologist who I had very long time until he retired early. I used to comment to him that maybe more people should get test. He said would be too expensive but he did agree with me that is lots of folks out there with undiagnosed heart  conditions. Hence we hear of cases like Gaia and like teens who die during sports etc...So sad....RIP.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 16, 2020)

Wow so sad i used to be friend with her on facebook I will this one up she didn't post much over there. We had very similar taste in perfume i blind purchased a couple of perfume just base on her review and I never regret any purchase


----------

